# Happy National Doughnut Day (June 3)



## Bonzi

Happy ‪#‎NationalDoughnutDay‬! Here's where you can score free doughnuts today ---> Where to Find Free Doughnuts on Friday


----------



## Iceweasel

I'll pass. 
Coincidentally tomorrow is national diabetes awareness day.


----------



## Hugo Furst

National Donut day?

Guess it's time for my annual donut.


----------



## Bonzi

ah bread, doughnuts.... my passion and my downfall....


----------



## Bonzi

why do they call them doughnuts?  they don't look anything like nuts....


----------



## Hugo Furst

They dont'?


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> They dont'?



had to get my mind away from food.... touche!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> Happy ‪#‎NationalDoughnutDay‬! Here's where you can score free doughnuts today ---> Where to Find Free Doughnuts on Friday


----------



## there4eyeM

Some see the donut, some see the whole.


----------



## Valerie

every picture tells a story... donut?


----------



## there4eyeM

Are there left and right donuts?


----------



## Skull Pilot

I don't care for the super puffy donuts I like the old fashioned sour cream donuts


----------



## Hugo Furst

Right






Left






(BTW, If I could have found a red donut with a funny face, I'd have posted it)


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

WillHaftawaite said:


> Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left



Libertarian:


----------



## Bonzi

... even a food doughnut thread is not safe from politics...


----------



## Valerie

do you feel wounded by political references on a political forum?


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Bonzi

Valerie said:


> do you feel wounded by political references on a political forum?



nah - it's funny actually (and appropriate given the board theme....)


----------



## Valerie




----------



## there4eyeM

If you do not want a donut you're a nut!


----------



## Bonzi

just start a new party - Glazed - they will get my vote


----------



## Bonzi

too lazy to change my auto play on YouTube and I'm on an Al Stewart loop


----------



## there4eyeM

A lot of us are already glazed!


----------



## there4eyeM

"Glazed and confused for so long, it's not true..."


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, the best doughnut that I have ever had was from a fundraiser box that came from a place that I can't even remember the name of. A girl that I work with let me have one from her box when I told her that I didn't even know that anyone at our job was taking orders for the doughnuts. All that I can remember is that the box was a bright yellow and everything that was written on it was written in red. Anyway, to me that doughnut was better than what Krispy Kreme has to offer!

God bless you and my co-worker always!!!

Holly

P.S. My co-worker doesn't remember where they came from either.


----------



## ChrisL

Meh, I don't eat doughnuts very often.  They are okay once in a while.  If I do eat a donut, it's a glazed doughnut or jelly munchkins.


----------



## IsaacNewton

National Doughnut Day again. I also don't eat doughnuts any more but today we'll make an exception.

A place here sells a doughnut larger than a maple bar that has chocolate chips inside, chocolate frosting, and chocolate chips on the frosting. The same it's been made for the last 20 years. Homer Simpson that doughnut!

This year it's June 2 2017. Today. It has quite the storied history.

National Doughnut Day - Wikipedia


----------



## Skull Pilot

IsaacNewton said:


> National Doughnut Day again. I also don't eat doughnuts any more but today we'll make an exception.
> 
> A place here sells a doughnut larger than a maple bar that has chocolate chips inside, chocolate frosting, and chocolate chips on the frosting. The same it's been made for the last 20 years. Homer Simpson that doughnut!
> 
> This year it's June 2 2017. Today. It has quite the storied history.
> 
> National Doughnut Day - Wikipedia


The only doughnuts I'll eat are the old fashioned and home made sour cream doughnuts

Old-Fashioned Sour Cream Doughnuts - Handle the Heat


----------



## IsaacNewton

Skull Pilot said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> National Doughnut Day again. I also don't eat doughnuts any more but today we'll make an exception.
> 
> A place here sells a doughnut larger than a maple bar that has chocolate chips inside, chocolate frosting, and chocolate chips on the frosting. The same it's been made for the last 20 years. Homer Simpson that doughnut!
> 
> This year it's June 2 2017. Today. It has quite the storied history.
> 
> National Doughnut Day - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> The only doughnuts I'll eat are the old fashioned and home made sour cream doughnuts
> 
> Old-Fashioned Sour Cream Doughnuts - Handle the Heat
Click to expand...


The old buttermilk donuts are happening as well.


----------



## ChrisL

There's an apple orchard close by and they have a little old fashioned store there inside a barn.  It's pretty cool to visit there in the fall and get a homemade plain doughnut and some homemade apple cider.  You can get warm or cold apple cider, and the plain doughnuts there are SO good.  A lot of times they are too dry, but these are moist and so tasty.  Yum!


----------



## IsaacNewton

I haven't had a doughnut from a doughnut house in nearly a year so today I bought an apple fritter and a large cinnamon roll. Good lord these things had to be made from sugar cooked in fat enfused with sugar, taken out and placed on sugar to cool then sprinkled with sugar. I think my doughnut days are over, it feels like I ate a half pound of sugar. 

Gravitating towards vegetables these days.


----------

